# Xp for posts



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2015)

I was curious to know how many xp I have and with the exception of the top 100, I do not see an xp list any where else. Is there any thing? Where is it if it does exist.?


----------



## Rabulias (Jun 6, 2015)

In the upper right corner, click *Settings*. In the center column you will see your total XP received.

It won't give details about any posts that received XP since the hack (I think), but the count is accurate.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2015)

do you mean this: Latest Experience Points Received (1345 point(s) total)

if so, I think that is the old xp system before the last black  (A$$) hat attack


----------



## Rabulias (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, I do, and yes that total is accurate. I will XP you and you should see it go up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh, well. I am at 1347 now. *ahem* well, uh . . . . .erm, . . . . .er, . . . . .uh, . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

A thought. . . If that number is accurate, why am I not on the list at #2? I am thinking, That is a total of the time that was and the time that is.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2015)

The total on your account page is correct.

The top lists page lists totals since the hack.

No, I can't combine them.  Many reasons.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

Then, I don't understand how I am in the other three lists, but not the xp list. Not that it is important, but just curious. That is all.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Then, I don't understand how I am in the other three lists, but not the xp list. Not that it is important, but just curious. That is all.




Other three lists?

You're in the "given" lists because you've personally given thousands of XP to Col. Pladoh in the last year or two.

Are you saying you've received more than 104 XP (the XP total of the #100 position on the XP Received chart) since the new system launched?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

just for the record, it says xp received on my settings page, so I am getting the numbers from that. 

xp given, laughs given and laughs received

http://www.enworld.org/forum/thanks.php?do=statistics


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> just for the record, it says xp received on my settings page, so I am getting the numbers from that.




That information doesn't conflict with my post #7, above.  I'm a little lost on the question.  Your settings page lists XP ever, the lists show XP since the new system was installed.  The two numbers are different.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

Morrus said:


> That information doesn't conflict with my post #7, above.  I'm a little lost on the question.  Your settings page lists XP ever, the lists show XP since the new system was installed.  The two numbers are different.




if that number on the settings page is the old xp system's, then the experiment that Rabulias and I did where he gave me an xp, why did that number increase? That is our confusion, sir.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> if that number on the settings page is the old xp system's, then the experiment that Rabulias and I did where he gave me an xp, why did that number increase? That is our confusion, sir.




The number on the settings page isn't the old XP system. It's the correct current total. The numbers in the charts are the XP since the new system.

I'm not very good at explaining things at 3am. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

I was about to say something about the time where you are!! Please, let us try this again tomorrow!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 8, 2015)

There is "XP since new system was installed" and there is "Total XP".

Total XP *includes* the XP since the new system was installed.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2015)

Umbran said:


> There is "XP since new system was installed" and there is "Total XP".
> 
> Total XP *includes* the XP since the new system was installed.




Yup, this.  Does that help, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]?  I'm stretching my language skills trying to think of alternative ways to phrase it, but I fear I'm falling short!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

Umbran said:


> There is "XP since new system was installed".




I am trying to find this little bit of information. I understand the number seen it the Total XP.  That is all my curiosity seeks here.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am trying to find this little bit of information. I understand the number seen it the Total XP.  That is all my curiosity seeks here.




That's what those charts show. That's the only place that is displayed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh. Ok. Thank you then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], It is 2230 here so I do not expect to see an answer until tomorrow, but, do my eyes deceive me? Or are the titles for xp still advancing? I see E.Gary Gygax at level 28. I am grandad of assassins. It does seem o be so.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], It is 2230 here so I do not expect to see an answer until tomorrow, but, do my eyes deceive me? Or are the titles for xp still advancing? I see E.Gary Gygax at level 28. I am grandad of assassins. It does seem o be so.




I don't follow the question? Sorry!


----------



## delericho (Jun 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], It is 2230 here so I do not expect to see an answer until tomorrow, but, do my eyes deceive me? Or are the titles for xp still advancing? I see E.Gary Gygax at level 28. I am grandad of assassins. It does seem o be so.




Yep, they're still advancing. Albeit slowly for those of us at sufficiently high level!

(I too was a Grandfather of Assassins when the new XP system came in, but have advanced a level since then. That single combat required to become Grand Druid was brutal!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], Delericho has answered the question precisely. The title that is referred to is the title under where it says "the guvnor" for you, listed as greater elemental lv 23.

 [MENTION=22424]delericho[/MENTION], thanks for the heads up on the battle. I am probably near to the point of the battle.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2015)

They go up way beyond 30.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2015)

I have so many points to give EGG. Hi ho, hi ho, its off to work I go!!!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have so many points to give EGG. Hi ho, hi ho, its off to work I go!!!




Shall I just set him at 9 billion and be done with it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2015)

No! that's cheating! That is the lazy way out!


Wait, wasn't what I just said the reasons why you wouldn't do that at first?


----------



## delericho (Jun 11, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=22424]delericho[/MENTION], thanks for the heads up on the battle. I am probably near to the point of the battle.




As far as I'm aware, and unless it's been changed, the levels use the 4e XP progression, with the thresholds all divided by 100. So the threshold for moving from 19th to 20th is 1,430 XP, and for 20th to 21st is 1,750.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2015)

I am at 1348, so I am much further then I thought.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 12, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You're in the "given" lists because you've personally given thousands of XP to Col. Pladoh in the last year or two.




Daaaaaaaang.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes, Dog moon, I am guilty and proud of it!!!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 13, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, Dog moon, I am guilty and proud of it!!!




Haha.  I just surprised at the number given. And to realize that was just to one person!

I think I've only given like 2 XP.  And received like 5, 4 of them from you.  

Edit: Thank you Rune, now 6 XP, 4 from Scott.  

Edit edit: Thank you Pendrake, now that is 8, 5 from Scott.  Soon he's only gonna be half!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2015)

That is 7, 5 from me!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2015)

By the way, Col_Pladoh has 5133 xp. He was E.Gary G.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is 7, 5 from me!




Haha.  Woohoo!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way, Col_Pladoh has 5133 xp. He was E.Gary G.




Oh, I know who that is.  And I remember when people were doing the whole "Give him XP" thing, I just hadn't expected him to get so much XP from ONE SINGLE PERSON!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2015)

I have been keeping the vigil. However I have found all of his threads, or at least I think I have, and I have given xp or laughs to him in the entirety.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman (Jun 21, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way, Col_Pladoh has 5133 xp. He was E.Gary G.



 is this for reals? da fadder of da game?


----------



## Rune (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman (Jun 21, 2015)

*sad* I missed 'im. I'll go to my prophile paige and cry in a corner, now.


----------



## Rune (Jun 21, 2015)

But his threads live on. In particular, check out his Q&A threads. They're in the archives forum.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2015)

in particular, pay attention to this thread. It is not the least bit addictive. totally harmless . . . .


ooops, here it is . . . . .



http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Power-Level-Gary/page46&p=6637412#post6637412


----------



## Pendrake Utherman (Jun 21, 2015)

two of those links are broken. It should be fixed before the internet overlords find you harbor broken links.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, [MENTION=40177]Wik[/MENTION] posted that first thread and only he can change/fix links.


----------



## Wik (Jun 26, 2015)

Ha ha, I remember that thread.  Been a while.  And nah, I'm not gonna change links from years and years ago.  Seems like it'd be altering history, y'know?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2015)

I hear ya. Good to see you are still around!


----------

